# Helmets for a Long Oval Head



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

It’s time for a new helmet. The challenging thing is I have a long oval head shape. The only motorcycle that ever fit me correctly is the Aria Signet. By measurements only I’m normally a size small. Most smalls are so tight front/back I have to size up to a medium. Them I have to use the crank to locking system down to make the helmet snug. The helmets also then hit my sunglasses and really doesn’t fit right. 

I tried my friends Smith Forefront, size small, and it seemed ok for the minute I had it on. I will say, like Arai, Smith is proud of their products. 

Any suggestions for other helmets to look at?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a very oval head, my Giro Montaro is maybe the best fitting helmet I've ever worn.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I was going to say Smith Forefront 2...which is what I have. I had a medium initially and while it fit okay, I was at the limit. I found it sat high on my head, like all helmets do for me. I then got a large and it feels bang on. I also have one of those Sweatbuster forehead liners and it still fits well. It might look like a mushroom top on my head but what can you do. 

Also with the Smith helmets (I know the Forefront 2 anyway), the locking system straps have adjustment points inside the shell to help with fit.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Impetus said:


> I have a very oval head, my Giro Montaro is maybe the best fitting helmet I've ever worn.


Giro for me too. Other brands fit too tight front and back.
I think I've tried on a Fox and it wasn't bad, so you could check them too.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks all. I’ll check out the Giro. My bother-in-law just got a Fox and likes it, but he has more of a standard oval head.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Giro Chronicle and iXS Trail EVO work for my long, tall oval head.

See my my helmets playlist on my YouTube channel in my signature for a few helmet reviews, including the Chronicle.


----------

